# Biting



## carolclopez (May 12, 2014)

So I'm new to this. I recently got my hedgie a week ago (I know that's not enough time to bond with him). However, every time (and I mean EVERY TIME) I hold him, he seems to bite me. Sometimes it's just a nip, other times he bites hard and doesn't want to let go. I noticed that a couple of days ago, he would bite and pull at the shirt I put his cage (shirt that smells like me). I'm not sure if this is a good sign or bad. 

He runs around in his cage just fine. He's 3 months old. I bought him off a breeder from the outskirts of Chicago and she explained handling and care to me. I got him last Saturday but had to travel a couple of hours out to my school in Michigan since it's where I'm currently living. I arrived last Monday and was told to give him 48 hours to get accustomed to his new home, which I did. But now whenever I hold him, he bites me. He's okay roaming my lap, but as soon as his nose gets near my hands, he goes nuts. I wash my hands with a fragrance free soap called Basis and a cleanser by Cetaphil just to remove any excess smell I could possibly still have. 

I called the breeder and she said she would be willing to exchange him for another hedgehog, but I don't want to give up on him just yet since we've only been together for a week. He's a great hedgehog, very outgoing, but the biting needs to stop. 

Whenever he does bite, I try to push my hand into his face and blow on it. I've read that blowing is a negative reinforcement but sometimes it's the only way for him to let go. 

I've read that people go months and still have their hedgehog bite them. I can't have him biting me every day I hold him. 

What should I do?


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

You might want to try just washing your hands with plain tap water. Some hedgehogs will go after any scent, even if it's fragrance-free soap. 

He might still be getting used to his environment and you. Some hedgehogs are more antisocial than others. It's going to take more than a week for him to really begin to trust you. Don't give up though. Some hedgehogs become more social as they grow older and become more accustomed to you. 

Another reason is that he could be biting you is because he wants you to put him back in his cage. Often times, once a hedgehog bites/hisses, ect., an owner will put the hedgehog back in the cage, reenforcing the behavior. (It doesn't sound like you do that, but it's just useful to know  )

He might be more of an "explorer" hedgehog than a "cuddly" hedgehog. Some hedgies don't enjoy being held, and simply like walking around more than being held. 

He might be in pain from quilling. Is he losing a lot of quills, and/or does he have really dry skin? That could be a sign of quilling, which hurts like crazy for hedgies. He might just not like you touching him because it hurts from quilling. His personality also might change after quilling. Some hedgehogs go from super sweet to antisocial, or the opposite. 

Lastly, he could possibly be hurt. This one seems to be a bit of a stretch, but if he looks like he's in pain, he's limping, something's wrong with his mouth, ect., you might want to get a vet appointment so he can get examined. (Again this is just another theory.) 

Some hedgies are more challenging than others, but eventually he may come around and seem like a totally new hog. Give him some more time with you. Try feeding him treats like mealworms or crickets (don't hand feed him; he'll begin to associate your hand with food). You could also wrap him up in a piece of fleece or a bonding bag and just let him sit on your lap without touching him with your hands. He'll probably begin to feel more comfortable around you. Good luck!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When you hold him make sure to use a blanket and use it to keep your hands away from his face. You can't really stop them from biting but you can make it so they aren't able to bite you. Many hedgies stop after awhile


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

This sounds exactly like my daughter and her hedgie! Only had him for a week and a half, but he really bites down hard on just about anything....her hand, arm, towel, tshirt. Really interested in all the replies here, they will help us too!


----------



## Walle's new mom (May 31, 2014)

I am also experience this, however our new to us Hedgehog only bites the girls of the family. He will run up to me and bite me, and yeah he draws blood. Is it possible for them to smell "hormones"? I have made my hand stink with rubbing alcohol allowed it to dry and then picked him up, and he still bites me. I am almost certain it is not smell. 

So my daughter and I continue to handle him with gloves on to try and protect ourselves, and allow him to get used to us anyways.


----------

